# Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce



## shellbellc (May 9, 2008)

I noticed our local Giant food store started selling Famous Dave's BBQ sauce. I think the original and a tangy one also.  Check out your local store next time you want a quick fix and arent' making your own.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (May 9, 2008)

I've tried all of the F.D.'s sauces. I like the Rich and Sassy. Just the right amount of sweet and spicy for me.

Dave


----------



## fred420 (May 9, 2008)

found the recipe to make this sauce...definitely not worth making--a ton of ingredients and a lot of time to duplicate..not worht it..but great sauce..


----------



## abelman (May 9, 2008)

Thats hilarious! I just got back from the grocery store getting all the stuff for the weekend and noticed it for the first time. I came home with a bottle of the Sweet and Zesty for the Mother's Day crowd.

I have never seen it in the store before toady and then your thread pops up. May be it has to do with out prior employer somehow


----------



## willkat98 (May 10, 2008)

I use to love the Sweet and Zesty, but it just doesnt have the appeal anymore.

We love the Rich and Sassy though.  We call it Ketchup with a kick!


----------



## mr porky (May 10, 2008)

I like the Devils Spit myself, and the nearest FD is 2 states away.  I have been using a couple local sauces of which I will post pics of later.  They are just as good if not better IMHO.


----------



## shawnr5 (May 10, 2008)

I like the Devil's Spit too, but nobody else in the house will touch it. It's not such a bad arrangement.


----------



## teeotee (May 10, 2008)

For store bought sauces they are good. 

We've had all the F D's sauces ....... love the devils spit on a big fat burger. Texas pit on beef and my fav for pork (altho it's hard to find) is the georgia mustard. The wife likes the hot and sassy. 

As a bonus, on our last run to the store we actually found them selling Famous Daves spicy pickles.

About the only other store bought sauce we buy on a regular basis is Sweet baby Rays.


----------



## kookie (May 10, 2008)

I love the devils spit too...........They sell the Fd sauses at most of the stores in my area..............


----------



## lisacsco (May 11, 2008)

I found it this week in our Wal Mart, but I got a few more Sweet Baby Rays to use up first.  I like the FD sweet one also, I think it is rich and sassy?


----------



## brentman0110 (May 11, 2008)

Fpr my gang, Sweet Baby Rays Original is the only way to go!!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 11, 2008)

I like the Famous Dave's and the Sweet Baby Ray's, but I think my store bought fav has to be the Jack Daniel's grillin sauces.


----------



## fred420 (May 11, 2008)

like the famous daves, but prefer the DINOSAUR sauces........


----------



## mr porky (May 12, 2008)

Heres the 2 sauces I mentioned earlier.  The Old South brand is made by a guy who runs a BBQ joint in town.  This other sauce caght my eye and thought I'd try it.  Both are tasty.

/end hijack


----------



## jverdin (May 12, 2008)

I used to use Famous Daves all the time and I have memories of thinking it was the Besty Sauce Ever! Ever since I started making my own though I can't stand Famous Dave's Sauce or restuarant. 

At the beginning of the season I generally make massive batches of sauce. If I run out I generally go with these:

www.hogsfly.com

http://www.shopstickyfingers.com/Sea...x?CategoryID=7

Some of the best I've had! So ever you have the chance try some.


----------



## hhookk (May 12, 2008)

Best store bought sauce for me is Bonesuckin sauce. Hot thicker style is the best variety. I use Bonesuckin rub too. Perfect blend of sweet and spicy hot.


----------



## 1chaos52 (May 12, 2008)

I like all of the ones mentioned here that I can get my hands on. Also of course like Jeff's sauce which I made for the first time. 

The best sauce I have ever had I got at the New England BBQ Championships in Vermont. I have only ever found it in one other store around where I live and they carry it very sporadically. It is called Alligator Bayou. If you see it, I highly recommend trying it out.


----------



## lisacsco (May 15, 2008)

I love the Bone Suckin Sauces too!! They are really good.


----------



## supervman (Jun 11, 2008)

Found this on the net 
SAUCE FAMOUS DAVES
Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce
Source: *Famous Dave's Backroads and Sidestreets by Dave Anderson*

2 Thick cut strips of hickory smoked bacon (Spend a little more and get it from your butcher)
1/3 cup chopped sweet onion (Vidalia is good)
1/4 cup water
3/4 cup peach schnapps
1/2 cup baking raisins
1 large jalapeno, finely diced
2 large cloves of garlic, minced
1/3 cup aged Alessi balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup chopped sweet apple
1/4 cup frozen tangerine juice concentrate
1/4 cup frozen pineapple juice concentrate
3 tablespoons molasses
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
2-1/4 cups dark corn syrup
1 12 ounce can tomato paste
1/2 cup packed light brown sugar
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons prepared mustard
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon Maggi seasoning
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/4 teaspoon coarse ground black pepper
1 teaspoon cayenne
1/4 cup Kahlua
1 teaspoon liquid hickory smoke

Fry bacon in a large saucepan until crisp. Drain, reserving 1 Tablespoon of the drippings. Eat the bacon. 

Fry the onions in the reserved drippings, on medium high heat until caramelized or dark golden brown. Don't burn. Reduce the heat to medium low. Deglaze the saucepan with water.

Stir in the Peach Schnapps, raisins, jalapeno and garlic. Simmer for 10 minutes or until the mixture is of a syrupy consistency, stirring occasionally.

Remove from heat and place the mixture in a blender with Balsamic vinegar, apple, tangerine juice concentrate, pineapple juice concentrate, molasses, apple cider vinegar, lemon and lime juice. Process until pureed and return to the sauce pan.

Add the corn syrup, tomato paste, brown sugar, Worcestershire sauce, mustard, chili powder, Maggi seasoning, salt, red pepper flakes, black pepper and cayenne. Mix well. Bring to a low boil, under medium heat, stirring frequently. Reduce heat to low. Simmer for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat.

Stir in Kahlua and liquid smoke. Store, covered, in refrigerator.

Rib Rub:

2 tablespoons whole celery seeds
1 teaspoon. crushed cloves
1 teaspoon. cayenne pepper
1/4 cup salt

Mix together thoroughly. Store in airtight container.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 11, 2008)

For me if I buy it and not make it is from a old KC estabishment named Gates.  Gates original and Sweet and Spicy.


----------



## shellbellc (May 9, 2008)

I noticed our local Giant food store started selling Famous Dave's BBQ sauce. I think the original and a tangy one also.  Check out your local store next time you want a quick fix and arent' making your own.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (May 9, 2008)

I've tried all of the F.D.'s sauces. I like the Rich and Sassy. Just the right amount of sweet and spicy for me.

Dave


----------



## fred420 (May 9, 2008)

found the recipe to make this sauce...definitely not worth making--a ton of ingredients and a lot of time to duplicate..not worht it..but great sauce..


----------



## abelman (May 9, 2008)

Thats hilarious! I just got back from the grocery store getting all the stuff for the weekend and noticed it for the first time. I came home with a bottle of the Sweet and Zesty for the Mother's Day crowd.

I have never seen it in the store before toady and then your thread pops up. May be it has to do with out prior employer somehow


----------



## willkat98 (May 10, 2008)

I use to love the Sweet and Zesty, but it just doesnt have the appeal anymore.

We love the Rich and Sassy though.  We call it Ketchup with a kick!


----------



## mr porky (May 10, 2008)

I like the Devils Spit myself, and the nearest FD is 2 states away.  I have been using a couple local sauces of which I will post pics of later.  They are just as good if not better IMHO.


----------



## shawnr5 (May 10, 2008)

I like the Devil's Spit too, but nobody else in the house will touch it. It's not such a bad arrangement.


----------



## teeotee (May 10, 2008)

For store bought sauces they are good. 

We've had all the F D's sauces ....... love the devils spit on a big fat burger. Texas pit on beef and my fav for pork (altho it's hard to find) is the georgia mustard. The wife likes the hot and sassy. 

As a bonus, on our last run to the store we actually found them selling Famous Daves spicy pickles.

About the only other store bought sauce we buy on a regular basis is Sweet baby Rays.


----------



## kookie (May 10, 2008)

I love the devils spit too...........They sell the Fd sauses at most of the stores in my area..............


----------



## lisacsco (May 11, 2008)

I found it this week in our Wal Mart, but I got a few more Sweet Baby Rays to use up first.  I like the FD sweet one also, I think it is rich and sassy?


----------



## brentman0110 (May 11, 2008)

Fpr my gang, Sweet Baby Rays Original is the only way to go!!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 11, 2008)

I like the Famous Dave's and the Sweet Baby Ray's, but I think my store bought fav has to be the Jack Daniel's grillin sauces.


----------



## fred420 (May 11, 2008)

like the famous daves, but prefer the DINOSAUR sauces........


----------



## mr porky (May 12, 2008)

Heres the 2 sauces I mentioned earlier.  The Old South brand is made by a guy who runs a BBQ joint in town.  This other sauce caght my eye and thought I'd try it.  Both are tasty.

/end hijack


----------



## jverdin (May 12, 2008)

I used to use Famous Daves all the time and I have memories of thinking it was the Besty Sauce Ever! Ever since I started making my own though I can't stand Famous Dave's Sauce or restuarant. 

At the beginning of the season I generally make massive batches of sauce. If I run out I generally go with these:

www.hogsfly.com

http://www.shopstickyfingers.com/Sea...x?CategoryID=7

Some of the best I've had! So ever you have the chance try some.


----------



## hhookk (May 12, 2008)

Best store bought sauce for me is Bonesuckin sauce. Hot thicker style is the best variety. I use Bonesuckin rub too. Perfect blend of sweet and spicy hot.


----------



## 1chaos52 (May 12, 2008)

I like all of the ones mentioned here that I can get my hands on. Also of course like Jeff's sauce which I made for the first time. 

The best sauce I have ever had I got at the New England BBQ Championships in Vermont. I have only ever found it in one other store around where I live and they carry it very sporadically. It is called Alligator Bayou. If you see it, I highly recommend trying it out.


----------



## lisacsco (May 15, 2008)

I love the Bone Suckin Sauces too!! They are really good.


----------



## supervman (Jun 11, 2008)

Found this on the net 
SAUCE FAMOUS DAVES
Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce
Source: *Famous Dave's Backroads and Sidestreets by Dave Anderson*

2 Thick cut strips of hickory smoked bacon (Spend a little more and get it from your butcher)
1/3 cup chopped sweet onion (Vidalia is good)
1/4 cup water
3/4 cup peach schnapps
1/2 cup baking raisins
1 large jalapeno, finely diced
2 large cloves of garlic, minced
1/3 cup aged Alessi balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup chopped sweet apple
1/4 cup frozen tangerine juice concentrate
1/4 cup frozen pineapple juice concentrate
3 tablespoons molasses
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
2-1/4 cups dark corn syrup
1 12 ounce can tomato paste
1/2 cup packed light brown sugar
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons prepared mustard
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon Maggi seasoning
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/4 teaspoon coarse ground black pepper
1 teaspoon cayenne
1/4 cup Kahlua
1 teaspoon liquid hickory smoke

Fry bacon in a large saucepan until crisp. Drain, reserving 1 Tablespoon of the drippings. Eat the bacon. 

Fry the onions in the reserved drippings, on medium high heat until caramelized or dark golden brown. Don't burn. Reduce the heat to medium low. Deglaze the saucepan with water.

Stir in the Peach Schnapps, raisins, jalapeno and garlic. Simmer for 10 minutes or until the mixture is of a syrupy consistency, stirring occasionally.

Remove from heat and place the mixture in a blender with Balsamic vinegar, apple, tangerine juice concentrate, pineapple juice concentrate, molasses, apple cider vinegar, lemon and lime juice. Process until pureed and return to the sauce pan.

Add the corn syrup, tomato paste, brown sugar, Worcestershire sauce, mustard, chili powder, Maggi seasoning, salt, red pepper flakes, black pepper and cayenne. Mix well. Bring to a low boil, under medium heat, stirring frequently. Reduce heat to low. Simmer for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat.

Stir in Kahlua and liquid smoke. Store, covered, in refrigerator.

Rib Rub:

2 tablespoons whole celery seeds
1 teaspoon. crushed cloves
1 teaspoon. cayenne pepper
1/4 cup salt

Mix together thoroughly. Store in airtight container.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 11, 2008)

For me if I buy it and not make it is from a old KC estabishment named Gates.  Gates original and Sweet and Spicy.


----------

